# Managing Stress



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi.

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about managing stress. I was thinking maybe it would help everyone here because fertility treatment is of course stressful but I guess I been really stressed out because I have been in limbo since what almost feels like forever. I was just hoping maybe with some ideas I will be less stressed and not feel so crazy. 

I have of course tried to maintain my exercise regiment with the exception of the last few days and talking to my therapist but unfortunately my stress levels still seems out of whack. Just wondering what helps everyone....


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

Don't know if i can help but i can sure sympathise.  I feel like i'm very 'on the edge' at the moment with trying to get referred to St mary's for recurrent mc investigations since i found out their cut off age at 1st referral is 42 which i will be on the 20th of this month.  

i also am currently having therapy which sometimes i feel helps, sometimes i don't know if it's worth it at all but then i guess once you're feeling low and panicking it feels like nothing can help.  I was seeing her before i embarked on my singleton quest for a baby so not sure whether someone specialised in this field would help anymore or not really.

Good for you doing exercise i stopped doing anything much in that way quite a while ago altho i know it's beneficial but this fertility rollercoaster seems to take over your life and i can't think about anything else.

i have started thinking about acupuncture but i guess all these things cost on top of tx and tests etc...

sorry, doubt i've helped at all but wanted to share that i know how you're feeling....

GG X


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't thinking should advise on this as I've turned into abroad stress head since being on this journey but have recently started having acupuncture and looking at the whole Chinese thinking on balance I'm body etc... It really makes sense just not something that will change overnight. I'm a member of hsa so I cam claim back up to £130 worth of treatment- might be worth looking into to help with cost as if you know that you will be claiming you cam hardness to get more back than monthly premiums.

I definitely think acupuncture really helps stress as does yoga when  I'm not stressing about how to fit it in lol !


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

For me it was exercise/healthy eating and plenty of sleep (all of which seem to go hand in hand with eachother), counselling, and spending plenty of time with family/friends and not talking about ttc....easier said than done I know when it's all you can really think about

I tried acupuncture but it didn't really work for me, but I know others have said it really helps

I also tried to plan lots of good, non ttc related things to look forward to - days out/weekends away/holidays etc - again I know that's tricky when saving money for ttc but it helped me to have something good to look forward to and also to feel like I was doing something in my life other than ttc

Best of luck, it's a stressful time and I think you almost have to accept a certain amount of stress but try to manage it as best you can

Suitcase
x

PS the other thing which helped was meeting up with the FF single women from time to time and allowing myself to 'wallow' in ttc talk with those who truly understand how challenging it is - so try and get along to a meet up if you can


----------



## aimless1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello
I reckon counselling does help - just having someone unconnected who you can talk at......  I got 6 sessions free through my GP and it helped me through a bad time.
Otherwise - sleep.  I can cope with anything as long as I am not over tired!
And most importantly - Be kind to yourself.

A x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Also I've just got a book about coping with fertility tx - obviously specific but prob relevant to coping with life in general - lll look up title when I'm home.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

For me I had counselling, 'chatting' to FF and of course the support of friends, acupuncture, hypnotherapy, chinese herbs, exeercise and wt loss were all things I tired

L x


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

This is a tough one. Me I'm usually the one helping others to manage stress & depression but what works for one person.....!

I've recently discovered reflexology which after the first few sessions I found helped. But my big thing is keeping busy and trying to rein in my thoughts when they start to gallop away with me. I now give myself half an hour a day where I allow myself to think about everything going on or just the waiting for something to happen ( this is the worst bit for me) and then try to shut it all in the IF box in my head!

This is all easier said than done I know but I think it's a case of trying everything and finding what works for you. Good luck & take care x


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

greatgazza - i'm happy that you actually replied....partly because you understand but mostly i think what you said about panicking makes sense to me. i'm pretty sure that im in barcelona with an embryo adoption/donation is my last chance and last cycle at having a baby....i think maybe i'm panicking because i'll have to let go of my dreams if this doesn't work...but i don't know...

maybe i'll try acupuncture but to be honest i'm terrified of someone sticking long needles into my body. i'm not queasy when i have to go for blood work with only one prick with one needle but tons of needles...i cringe...

i wish i could post here more often for support...it sounds strange i guess but when i post stuff sometimes i feel if i said the wrong thing i feel like i would need to retract a post (which i've done before) ...i feel to self-consious. i know i won't be judged here but sometimes i just wonder if i just said something wrong...

morrigan if you would be able to find that book it would be great 

every cloud i hope you take care of yourself as well as you seem to be taking care of everyone else...

aimless and suity thanks for reminding me to be kind to myself and try to plan for things over the weekend, which i do neither very well.

jj1 - what is hypnotherapy like? i keep thinking that hypnotherapist might make me do something silly like cluck like a chicken.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi wishingfor firstly, i am fairly new to this site, and do consider what i'm writing, sometimes i read my posts and think i'm being too nosey and asking people questions that are too personal and i know that i'm an open book but some people aren't so i panic that they'll tell me to mind my own beeswax!! but i am very curious and i guess the whole point of posting on here is to ask for information and others on here are generally only too happy to help.  i usually am just polite and apologise in advance if they think i've been too personal or it's something they might not want to talk about and so far, touch wood, no one has bitten my head off!!   so everyone's obviously very polite and very supportive.

so i would definitely say please please please don't feel too nervous to post, i have got so much information and support from asking what i feel others might deem 'stupid' questions (altho in reality i think there is no such thing, it would be stupid not to ask) and everyone on here started out somewhere, knowing nothing, feeling scared and panicky and had to ask questions and do research and those people are still here to help out newbies and people, like you and me, that might not be as well versed in this specialised area.  so i hope to see you around a lot more from now  

re: acupuncture i really wouldn't be afraid of it, it's nothing like a needle for taking blood, and sometimes when i've had it i haven't even realised the therapist has put them in, or can specifically tell where they are, it should never hurt and they will go at your pace and what you're comfortable with

so what's your current situation (sorry if that's too personal   ) and what decisions have you got to try and work out?  And i do mean it, please don't answer if i've asked too much or PM me if you wanted to chat.

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I am needlephobic so had hypnotherapy to help me with it, and then I had acupuncture I had 2 great practitioners. Hypno is more like guided imagery and about you having control, relaxing and destressing.

Acupuncture was fine I found a great guy (only go to someone who practises with fertility pts or else they can do the opposite to what the drugs are trying to do), I also had pre and post ET acu (look up the German protocol as it is supposed to help increase chances) in Barcelona with a lady called Uby, and there is a man called Joacquim both recommended by my London acupuncturists. Uby was infact having a fertility workshop when I went. Maybe buy a fertility hypno CD and see if you like it, I had the hosptable womb one http://www.maureenkielyclinics.com/userimages/procart4.htm and used to see Maureen. Also there is the IVF companion cd. I am sure that they would ship to the US as a CD is v light.

The acupuncture needles are v thin, like a scratch, and if you let them put it in on the breath out it helps. Find a acupuncturist who is v patient and explain your fears, the fertility positions mean that there aren't many needles, I think about 4 in the lower legs, and a couple in the tummy and wrist.

I don't let nurses or Drs take blood, or put cannulaes in me, or anyone do injections other that my donors partner. I work with a man who is big into EFT (emotional freedom technique) and he finds it very effective, some women give birth with it, you are in control, tapping and giving positive affirmations.

Good Luck- don't worry about posting or offending, if there is a question of offending others the moderators will manage it, so please do post

L x

/links


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi

heres the title of that book

Fertile thinking- Amya Size and Cat dean- ISBN 9781906821555

Its not very long but has got a really practical fell to it.


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks jji and morrigan.


----------

